# Hoyt reflex



## lucky hunter (Sep 26, 2009)

How much is this bow worth? Comes with a few arrows and drop away rest and a sight...guy is asking $175...good deal??

Thanks

LH


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

lucky hunter said:


> How much is this bow worth? Comes with a few arrows and drop away rest and a sight...guy is asking $175...good deal??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> LH


In order to give you a good answer Lucky, need more details. What model Reflex and from what year? Does it show signs of heavy wear or abuse? Not things like strings and cables which can be easily replaced but the riser, limbs, cams...

I shoot an 06 Reflex Buckskin and love it! Kills em dead with passthrus like the hot knife thru butter. Make no mistake Reflexes are indeed Hoyts and are (were?) manufactured using the same cams etc. 

Also depending on the quality of the sight and dropaway, the more I think about you might be looking at a great deal. 

Good Luck (don't think I've ever said that to someone named "Lucky")!


----------



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

I just sold mine for $150. I hated the bow. If you ask me the bow is a piece of junk. But to each is their own, thats why there are so many different kinds of bows to accomidate everyone.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

I shoot a Reflex Ridgeline 32 and love it.
If the bow is in good shape, with a decent sight and rest, it should be well worth the money.


----------



## bmd1023 (Apr 25, 2007)

i shoot a reflex Excursion love it!


----------

